

Ask HN: What are licenses for algorithm-design articles similar to GPL - petar

As an algorithm designed, I am often compelled to write articles about how to solve non-trivial algorithmic problems.<p>I would like my ideas to be disseminated/used/improved and yet my original authorship acknowledged.<p>For source code, this is achieved with a license like GPL.<p>But what would be an equivalent for algorithm descriptions (in plain English)?<p>Thanks,
--Petar
======
thedjinn
You can use the Creative Commons Attribution license for this.

See <http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/> for more information.

